# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Patch Panel και SWITCH

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Μπορείται να μου εξηγήσετε τι δουλεια κάνει το Patch Panel και το SWITCH για δίκτυο LAN;

----------


## firewalker

Το patch panel είναι ένα παθητικό στοιχείο σε ένα δίκτυο. Έστω ότι έχει ένα κτήριο που έχει καμιά 100 πρίζες δικτύου. Τα καλώδια από τις πρίζες θα τα πήγαινες σε ένα switch με βύσματα rj-45. Αντί αυτού μπορείς να τα στείλεις σε ένα patch panel και να τα συνδέσεις χωρίς rj-45. Στην συνέχεια με μικρά καλώδια με rj-45 στα άκρα τα στέλνεις από το patch panel στο switch, router κ.τ.λ.

Αυτό μας βοηθά πολύ στην οργάνωση του δικτύου και ευκολία σε επερχόμενες αλλαγές.

patch panel

----------


## navar

σωστός ο firewalker. 

βασικά τα patchpanel είναι βολικά σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις ( αν και ο σωστός τρόπος στησίματος είναι αυτός και όχι να πρεσάρουμε αβέρτα clips .) γλυτώνεις απο την φθορά του καλωδίου μίας και δεν το ζορίζεις ούτε με λυγίσματα ούτε με σπασίματα ούτε με τραβήγματα ! τα μόνα που κινδυνεύουν να χαλάσουν ειναι τα patchcord που συνδέουν το pc (ή την εκάστοτε συσκευή με την πρίζα δικτύου  ).


επίσης στην δομημένη καλωδίωση κάθε πριζάκι μπορει να χρησημοποιειθεί όπως θέλουμε είτε σαν δίκτυο είτε σαν τηλέφωνο. και είναι πολύ ευκολο να γίνει διάγνωση προβλήματος !!! πολύ χρήσιμο αν ασχολήτε κάποιος με servise σε μεγάλες εταιρίες η τράπεζες !

----------


## manos_3

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...
Έχω μια αίθουσα για παράδειγμα η οποία έχει 10 πρίζες.
Θα φύγουνε 10 καλώδια για να πάνε στο Patch Panel;
Μπορεί να φύγει 1 μόνο καλώδιο με τη χρήση κάποιου εξαρτήματος;;;

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πείτε κάποια ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα από τα οποία να μπορώ να προμηθευτώ Patch Panels,Switches, Πρίζες,καλώδιο κ.τ.λ.
Τα μικρά καλώδια με rj-45 στα άκρα που πάνε από το patch panel στο  switch,μπορώ να τα φτιάξω μόνος μου με καλώδιο και κλιπάκια..ή είναι ειδικά καλώδια;;;

----------


## navar

> Έχω μια αίθουσα για παράδειγμα η οποία έχει 10 πρίζες.
> Θα φύγουνε 10 καλώδια για να πάνε στο Patch Panel;
> Μπορεί να φύγει 1 μόνο καλώδιο με τη χρήση κάποιου εξαρτήματος;;;



όχι δυστυχώς κάθε μπρίζα και καλώδιο !!! και βάλε και ανα 4-5 πρίζες ένα  καλώδιο επιπλέον για να είσαι οκ σε πιθανό πρόβλημα !!!!!






> Τα μικρά καλώδια με rj-45 στα άκρα που πάνε από το patch panel στο  switch,μπορώ να τα φτιάξω μόνος μου με καλώδιο και κλιπάκια..ή είναι ειδικά  καλώδια;;;



λέγονται patchcord και είναι πάνφθηνα !!!! δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να τα φτιάξεις μόνος !(μπορεί να έχεις και θόρυβο και απώλειες)

----------


## chs

http://www.e-shop.gr/PER_switch.phtml

http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...&category2=LAN

http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...D5%D9%D3%C7%D3

----------

